# Trouble Installing a Tuff Stuff High Torque Starter



## mjn1969gto (Sep 10, 2009)

Looking for help on installing or more importantly connecting the wiring to the new starter. I had the old original delco remy starter and the battery wire and red bigger wire connected to the top big post and the purple wire to the smaller post to the left. I am in the dark with the mini high torque starter and the directions arent very good. I know the positive battery cable goes to the top, I was wandering if my red that shared the same post on the original starter goes on the same post as well or the bottom big post or the male spade connection . Then where the purple wire gets connected to. The mini starter has a spade connection which the original didnt and both my red and purple wires have loop connections so I dont know which one to change. Also with the battery, do I connect the negative terminal first then the positive to the battery after I attach the wires to the starter? Any help would be, well helpful! :willy: Thanks Mark


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks to me like there is a post with one wire from the solenoid to the start itself, and one post that as no wire to it. From the pics online on a google search.

I would _assume_, that the red wire and the battery go to the big post with no wire going to the starter body and the purple to the spade connector. The one with the short wire to the starter housing gets nothing.


Neg last, no welding the wrench to the fender or core support that way.


----------



## mjn1969gto (Sep 10, 2009)

My original starter had the purple wire connected to the R not the S it has a point style distributor. Hopefully that is correct and the battery cable and red wire shared the top large post. I have read some wiring harnesses have a red,yellow, purple and black or battery, four wires in all and the purple to the S, yellow to the R and red and black to the large top post, mine doesnt have a yellow wire .The TUFF STUFF mini starter as I said before directions show A,B,C- upper terminal A ,lower terminal B that has a black lead to the starter and C a spade terminal. It states (1)attach position battery to upper terminal. (2) Connect a 12 or 14 gauge from starter switch to spade terminal. Thats it.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Well think of the solenoid as a light switch. The top post being light off and the bottom post the light on. The spade connector is the hand moving the switch. The Purple wire should be 12v when the key is turned all the way to the starting position on the ignition switch. That 12v makes the light turn on.

Once the car is running it is using the upper post. The purple wire has no volts when key switch in the car is on the running step. The red Wire should be powering the ignition switch at all times.

I hope I am not sounding like a kindergartner teacher. I am sure you understand the wiring already.

Purple wire on Gm starters are always start wires for s side or closest small terminal to the engine block or if only one terminal.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

The R side is for more volts, a secondary source of power, during cranking cycles for the coil on points cars. It is ok to run with out R but on cold days it might not want to start, if your car had the Yellow wire to power up the coil a bit.


----------

